# ICD-10 Proficiency test - failed exam?



## debbief123

Has anyone heard what happens if a person fails the test not once, but twice? Do you pay $60 again and take the test again or do you lose your credential and have to start all over with the initial certification exam ($300.)?


----------



## pandorarose3

I believe you can pay again through the deadline.  But I am not 100% sure on that.  I doubt they would suspend credentials till then.


----------



## OCD_coder

You will have as many tries as you need to pass the proficiency test by Sept. 30, 2015.  For *each* $60 fee you get two tries.  If you only hold a CPPM, CPCO, CIRCC you will not be required to take the test to keep that certification with the AAPC.  If you don't pass the proficiency test by the 2015 deadline, you will loose all of your AAPC certifications except the CPPM, CPCO, CIRCC and have to retake them.

*Here are the Rules:*
•Required for all AAPC credential holders (excluding CPPM®, CPCO™, and CIRCC®), recommended for all others working with the new code set

•Two (2) years to take and pass the assessment, beginning October 1, 2013 (one year before implementation of ICD-10) and ending September 30, 2015 (one year after implementation)

•75 questions, 3.5 hours, open-book, online, unproctored, use any resource available

•Coders will have two (2) attempts at passing (reaching an 80% score) over a two year window (Oct 1, 2013 – Sept. 30, 2015) for the $60 administration fee

•ICD-10-CM only (ICD-10-PCS will not be covered in the assessment)

•No CEUs given


----------



## nancyenos

debbief123 said:


> Has anyone heard what happens if a person fails the test not once, but twice? Do you pay $60 again and take the test again or do you lose your credential and have to start all over with the initial certification exam ($300.)?



Debbie, the $60 fee gives you the opportunity to take the test twice if you are not successful on the first attempt.

If you need to try a third time, you pay another $60 but you do not lose your credential unless you do not take and pass the ICD-10 proficiency exam before 9/30/2015.

I am teaching ICD-10 boot camps in Providence, and also have online training.
www.enosmedicalcoding.com

Nancy Eos


----------



## Daisy1711

If someone did fail twice, how long of wait to register and pay $60 again?


----------



## Pam Brooks

Daisy, the 'exam', is actually a proficiency assessment, not a proctored exam like the CPC, and the AAPC is not naming it as an exam.  It's entirely online, and open-book.  One of my coders took it recently, had plenty of time, and scored at 96.  She said that unless you did not pay attention to the ICD-10 study guide, or unless you were totally unfamiliar with the diagnostic coding guidelines,  you would be able to pass it with ease.

I see so many people panicking on this board about this assessment.  Of course, as certified coders we should all be aware of and thoroughly understand ICD-10 and it's impact on our work.  But it's not impossible to learn and is certainly not entirely different from ICD-9.  To ask about failing twice, is really unfortunate, because I'd like to see all coders going into this with an "I can do this!" attitude.  

Relax, everyone.  This is not crazy difficult, and if you can pass the CPC, you can get through this assessment.  My advice is to take this seriously enough so that you have a solid understanding of ICD-10, and then realize that you have the resources at your fingertips to complete the online assessment in plenty of time and with a passing score.  

Have a good week.


----------



## Shughe5

*ICD10 testing and Credentials.*

Note: according to the AAPC website:

"To ensure employers' continued confidence in a credential holder's ability to accurately code for current code sets, and to reinforce the high standards set by our certifications, AAPC members holding CPC?, COC?, CPC-P?, CPC-I?, CRC?, a coding specialty (excluding CIRCC?), or CPMA? must demonstrate proficiency in ICD-10-CM through one of the two methods (options) outlined below *by December 31, 2015* in order to maintain their credential(s)."


----------



## shaill

*ICD10 Proficiency Test*

Can anyone tell me if the online proficiency Test has to be taken in one setting or if you are able to start/stop/resume? 

Thanks! 
Sally Haill, CPC 
AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer


----------



## ccipollacpc

*FAQ about proficiency exam*

ICD-10 Proficiency exam must be passed by 12/31/15. Failure to pass by this date will result is loss of certification. You must answer 60 out of 75 questions correctly to pass. Once you start the assessment you may not stop and resume later. A countdown timer will be displayed.  You cannot pause the timer even if you close the browser. You may use any resources you would in a normal work environment. Take the assessment alone and without help from anyone else. You should use a high speed computer with a fast and reliable internet connection. Preferably with google chrome. Internet explorer has issues. 
Best wishes for success!


----------



## risper61@gmail.com

*Any suggestions?? ICD-10 training*

So does the ICD-10 proficiency exam have to be taken by September 31, 2015or is it December 31, 2015? Does anyone have a recommendation of how I can practice for this exam at a low cost? I can barely pay my membership fee right now. There is no way I can afford to pay a lot of money on training for this exam. Right now I'm not doing anything with my credentials, I work for a hospital in the business office as a cash poster. But I don't want to lose my credentials because I'm trying to eventually get me a coding job. Right now it's just hard to and I don't have much experience. 

CPC-A


----------



## kkarner

*Training is a must*

I am an experienced coder and decided to take the $60 exam with the practice tests.  I would not recommend doing that unless you have gone through professional training. I took it twice and failed (78.67%).  I'm now going to buy the full training which seems to be on sale until 9/30. I guess I'm an old dog needing to learn new tricks!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## tmlbwells

I purchased the Advanced Training course along with the practice test and some other things I found on the internet and passed the first time.  Good luck!

It has to be taken by December 31, 2015.

Mary Wells, CPC, CPMA, RCC


----------



## CourtneyWood

I have been coding for almost a year now. I studied moderately for ICD-10 and passed on my first try. If you're coding consistently every day, you'll likely do well on the proficiency assessment.


----------



## mitchellde

kkarner said:


> I am an experienced coder and decided to take the $60 exam with the practice tests.  I would not recommend doing that unless you have gone through professional training. I took it twice and failed (78.67%).  I'm now going to buy the full training which seems to be on sale until 9/30. I guess I'm an old dog needing to learn new tricks!  Good luck everyone!



Read the coding guidelines and the chapter notes, this is really all that is necessary for the proficiency assessment.  There is nothing on that test that cannot be found and answered within the code book.


----------



## brandi.stvns

I received an email from AAPC after signing up for the proficiency exam.  It states that you have until the end of the year to take this.


----------



## ShineSoul28

I think I passed it... 70 out of 75 questions correct with a 93%... do we get like a certificate mailed to us stating we passed or something?


----------



## CodingKing

ShineSoul28 said:


> I think I passed it... 70 out of 75 questions correct with a 93%... do we get like a certificate mailed to us stating we passed or something?



No sorry you will have to retake . Kidding. You passed by 13%. You did very well you just needed 80% to pass. I don't think they mail anything, i believe there should be something you can print.


----------



## heather81

Can you skip questions and go back to them later?  Also, can you review your answers before ending the exam?


----------



## briansmith99

heather81 said:


> Can you skip questions and go back to them later?  Also, can you review your answers before ending the exam?



The assessment I took had a hard timer so you could skip a question and return to it in that time period.  There was no option to view correct vs incorrect answers and no rationale like you might see with the CEU quizzes.  Basically if you got one wrong there is no way to tell which question.


----------



## SLeingang7572

You will have to pass the ICD-10 CM Proficiency Exam by 12/31/15 or you will lose your credentials.....


----------



## JNBagley

I did the online training course with assessment and it was very user friendly and easy to get through.  Passed with 100% at the end of it all.  I highly recommend that course.


----------



## allison_w_99

I am fairly new to coding and was surprised by how easy this was for me.  I finished in less than half the time and got a 91.  I don't see how anyone can be an active coder and fail that.


----------



## zecherazade

*Test result....*

How soon did you get the test result?


----------



## CodingKing

zecherazade said:


> How soon did you get the test result?



Its immediate. It will show the score on the screen.


----------



## zecherazade

Oh Ok Thank you very much


----------



## nailszr5

*Coding Book for ICD-10 Proficiency Test*

Can anyone please tell me which coding books we are to use for the ICD-10 Proficiency Testing that is due by December 31,2015?


----------



## CodingKing

nailszr5 said:


> Can anyone please tell me which coding books we are to use for the ICD-10 Proficiency Testing that is due by December 31,2015?



ICD-10-CM only. They have 1-2 sentence diagnostic statements as the question and 4 multiple choice DX codes/combos it could be.


----------



## roliaphinney@gmail.com

*Cpc*

I am cpc and i tried twice to passed the assessment for $60. I heard that it was ease , but I found tricks the questions. I have the opportunity to buy again the test.https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/images/smilies/confused.png


----------



## mitchellde

I am not sure if I understand your post.  Are you asking if the questions were tricky? Or complaining because you thought they were.  As long as you follow the structure of the code set and follow the guidelines and conventions you will be fine.  There is nothing tricky at all.  However if you have always used a cheat sheet for ICD-9 and have never read the guidelines nor looked at or understood the conventions, then it will b difficult.


----------

